# What happens to your body composition when you starve to lose weight



## daftandbarmy (15 May 2019)

Pass the cheeseburgers, but not too many:

Starvation diets have far-reaching negative effects on the body. Starving to lose weight changes the metabolism, reduces lean muscle, reduces bone density, and decreases strength.

https://inbodyusa.com/blogs/inbodyblog/what-happens-to-your-body-composition-when-you-starve-to-lose-weight/


----------

